# Evans garage find



## crt0805 (Oct 10, 2015)

Wondering what model evans this garage find is? I am no expert and can not find much in my google searches. Anyone willing to lend a helping hand? Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 10, 2015)

Probably 60-62, model name is often on the chain guard. Models included the Viscount, Interceptor, and Sonic Scout, among others.


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 18, 2015)

Looks similar to my 59. Like Adam says, look for the model name on the chain guard. Google searches won't turn up much info on these obscure bikes.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 18, 2015)

These are interesting bikes, the tanks are so ugly, they're charming. Lol


----------



## barracuda (Oct 18, 2015)

crt0805 said:


> Wondering what model evans this garage find is? I am no expert and can not find much in my google searches. Anyone willing to lend a helping hand? Thanks




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-find-Can-anyone-help-me-with-info-more-pics


----------



## jmastuff (Oct 11, 2016)

wicked cool!  no others are close to this evans design


----------

